# missing distfile



## ggutierrez (May 28, 2021)

Hi, im a new freebsd user.  I got same error  it tries to fech this url https://download.gnome.org/sources/yelp-xsl/40.0/yelp-xsl-40.0.tar.xz but packages is published at https://download.gnome.org/sources/yelp-xsl/40/yelp-xsl-40.0.tar.xz

I downloaded myself and place the package under directory /usr/ports/distfiles/gnome3 and that seems to work, this issue seems that has recently been reported PR 256202


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2021)

As a new user it's a little difficult to understand the differences but this isn't a package. It's what we would call a _distfile_. Distfiles are archives, usually the source code, that's downloaded from the original websites. Those distfiles are downloaded and unpacked by the port. The port is what automatically builds the source, applies FreeBSD specific patches and does whatever it needs to do to create a working binary to be used on FreeBSD. A package is a pre-compiled port, it typically contains binaries that are already compiled.


----------

